# Manzanita pot call



## daugher12 (Aug 12, 2012)

I got a couple of chunks of Manzanita burl from Rockb a couple of weeks ago. I finally got time to work on them. Here's a picture of the bottom of the call. I still have to put the crystal and sound board in and they will be finished. I think I have enough left over to make a striker top with the off cuts. Thanks again Rocky!


----------



## myingling (Aug 12, 2012)

Nice turns


----------



## Twig Man (Aug 12, 2012)

Beautiful work!!!


----------



## bearmanric (Aug 20, 2012)

ice looking pots .Rick


----------



## drycreek (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## rockb (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey John, those turned out really well.....thanks for showing us. I love that stuff...... Rocky/rockb


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice looking turkey getters...

Rocky always has beautiful manzanita. If you don't have enough to make a top let me know. I'll send some out to ya...free.


----------

